# Plastisol supplier in South Africa



## craigzilla (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone.
I recently moved to Zimbabwe and therefore need a new company to provide me with plastisol transfers for my heatpress.

Does anyone know of any such companies in South Africa?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Craig, are you looking for stock or custom designs?


----------



## craigzilla (Mar 12, 2008)

I do the designs myself, so I just need a company who can take my Illustrator files and then send me the finished transfers.


----------



## gnilrac (May 5, 2009)

Hi craig.
I am based in south africa,cape town.
I have a small screenprinting shop.
Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## drowssap (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi gnilrac,

Do you have stock heat transfer items for sale? would be interested in purchasing a sample batch to test.
If not, do you know who in South Africa sell stock heat transfer designs?

Tx


----------



## LQP (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm happy to help with anyone outside the country or that doesn't currently print. I will offer you reseller's pricing so we both make a little and don't need to compete against one another. PM me if you're keen.


----------

